

Ask HN: Best search option for a Rails app? - hajrice

I've been working on a new project lately where a fantastic search engine is crucial. It's a rails3 app hosted on heroku and I'm looking into possible solutions(a rubygem would be ideal) which offer a easy way to have powerful full-text search.<p>Right now, I'm using acts_as_tsearch which leverages PostgreSQL and performs a basic MATCH query. Though, it's not really pulling back good results(for example, if I search for "create a project" and "how do i create a project" exists as a query, it doesn't find it).<p>Can anyone share their experiences with full text search, anyone tried out Solr ?
======
maxdemarzi
Sorl with Heroku WebSolr add-on would be the most obvious choice. I use local
solr and it works great for my needs.

